# Matshita DVD Ram - UJ-850s - 3 Issues Unresolved



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

Matshita DVD Ram - UJ-850s

I'm trying to find a solution to this devices following issues:
(PC Info located at the bottom)


#1 - Power Calibration Error
#2 - Blank CD Burns
#3 - No known firmware exists


I'm also wondering if this thread applies to me in any way if someone could confirm, the url posted by death hawk.
Click Here.

----------------

Please know I've just formatted this pc, reloaded all my drivers, updated as many as can be found, driver agent reports some of my intel drivers are still out of date & my SD card slot, otherwise everything else if memory serves me right is updated.

----------------
PC Info

-------------------------
Laptop Model: Asus C90s
Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BIOS Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
BIOS Version: 0902 (Cannot update bios due to cd fails)
-------------------------
CPU: Intel Core 2 6600 @ 2.40 Ghz - Voltage 1.2
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT - 512MB DDR2
Driver Version - 185.20 - Un-Mod'd
RAM: 3GB Corsair
MATSHITA - DVD-RAM - UJ-850S - v1.21
Lock Detected for this device.
-------------------------
Windows XP Pro SP3 - Updated Regularly
Dot Net Versions - 1.1 / 2.0 SP2 / 3.0 SP2 / 3.5 SP1
Virus Scanner: Avast! / Firewall: Zone Alarm
-------------------------


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am no expert in DVD drives, but have you considered hooking it up with another computer? I am guessing that may be the errors you see are signs of a dying drive and should be replaced. If you can install it in another computer and same problems are encountered in the other computer then you can say you have a defective drive indeed.

May be the problems could be solved by a firmware update but since there seems to be none, a drive replacement IMO is appropriate. They are very affordable these days anyway.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

Sadly.. not when your broke.. you can't replace things even if their dirt cheap.

I'm hoping someone has another option.. sigh.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

I should add I've tried to burn my bios iso in 2 other computers, same results.

Different softwares used, different hardware naturally, any ideas?


----------



## pvdsar (Dec 9, 2009)

I own a Sony VGN-FE31H notebook which has UJ-850S drive.
The firmware was v1.20. Yesterday the drive suddenly was unable to write CD-RW disks.
I solved this by upgrading the firmware to v1.61
The firmware binary is called EP0000144835.exe and I found it at http://www.sony.co.th/support/downlo...ite=hp_en_TH_i
It is a firmware update for the UJ-850U, but it also updates UJ-850S drives.
If the link is no longer active: just google for: EP0000144835.html


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can check here for drivers etc http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

Pvdsar- The file found applies to the model ending in U not S.

Any attempts to use the file result in the error that the firmware does not apply.
Any other ideas?


Furthermore to joeten, how does a driver reference expect to resolve this issue?
are you trying to suggest a driver replacement based on something?

As far as I know.. I've never had to install a driver for a internal disk drive of any kind.
Driver checks done elsewhere have always shown the driver currently in use is up to date furthermore.

If someone wants to go further with the driver idea I'm listening o.0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may have found a firmware update on the page but don't bother I checked I don't know if it will help you but from what i can find out on google your Matshita DVD Ram - UJ-850s is also part of panasonic


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Power Calibration Error - The inability for the DVD drive to use DVD media.

Try using good quality media like: Verbatim or Maxwell, Taiyo-Yuden discs.

What burning program are you using?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

For the Calibration Error try to disable IMAPI Service.

http://www.megaleecher.net/Fix_Power_Calibration_Error


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

joeten - I've already contacted panasonic long ago, they refuse to help as they claim
that the product doesn't exist and also that if it did it's been too long so I should buy
a new one.

Riskyone - I've tried any burning programs anyone has mentioned or given to me, also
on the note of using different brands, that too fails no matter what the brand.

makinu1der2 - disabling various services including that one has already been attempted
long ago, sorry.

I'll keep listening to suggestions though if someone comes up with one I haven't done
around 2 years ago as of now? I think.


----------



## pvdsar (Dec 9, 2009)

Corzama - I know that it says that it's a firmware update for the UJ-850U, but believe me it also updates the UJ-850S (it worked for me). Google-translate this page when you still don't believe: http://vcl.vaio.sony.co.jp/download/EP0000144835.html
I however suspect that this update only works VAIO computers.
BTW: The update offered by http://www.firmwarehq.com/download_355-file_EP0000144835.exe.html is exactly the same as the file I downloaded from a SONY site.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm using Asus C90s not Vaio.

The firmware fails on my pc. Did you do something more?


----------



## pvdsar (Dec 9, 2009)

Corzama - No, I just ran it. Probably it's only meant for VAIO notebooks.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok but I'm still using an Asus C90S Laptop, not VAIO..


----------

